# DeLongji Magnification S Plus ECAM 22.320.SB



## frankkeane (Sep 15, 2014)

Do the double short coffee and double long coffee buttons use double the amount of coffee? or just double the amount of water?

Is there a technical data sheet that states the amount of coffee used in each mode?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Double shot button should use double the amount of coffee. The double long the same but with a greater amount of water often referred to as a lungo.


----------



## Callum (Aug 25, 2014)

I remember looking for same information when was thinking of buying one.

I did come across an interesting article which went into detail on dosage on another model. Should be similar for yours as think they all use same brewing unit.

i will try and find it again.


----------



## Callum (Aug 25, 2014)

Only info I can find is from delonghi site,

"Removable brewing unit with variable capacity (from 6 to 14 gr)"

I'd see that as a double with dose at max (if adjustable) should be 14g.

Double long will also be 14g as max capacity of brewing unit.

Hopefully someone will have more info and if I come across that article I'll post it up.


----------

